# Enable!



## blodwyn1 (6 July 2019)

Highlight of today watching from my hospital bed! What an amazing mare.


----------



## Chiffy (7 July 2019)

Fantastic! Could she possibly win another Arc?
We have a close friend who works for John Gosden, itâ€™s an amazing place to work.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 July 2019)

She really is some mare! Hopefully anoyher Arc and another breeders cup then off to the paddocks!


----------



## Honeylight (9 July 2019)

She's a fabulous racemare but I imagine she will be a poor producer at the paddocks, and that is why I think they have allowed her run at five. She is bred 2X3 to Sadlers Well plus an additional line to Northern Dancer and an extra one to his sire Nearctic. She is also a big masculine type and historically they don't throw good racehorses. It will be difficult to breed foals that are not even more incredibly inbred than she is.


----------



## bonny (9 July 2019)

Honeylight said:



			She's a fabulous racemare but I imagine she will be a poor producer at the paddocks, and that is why I think they have allowed her run at five. She is bred 2X3 to Sadlers Well plus an additional line to Northern Dancer and an extra one to his sire Nearctic. She is also a big masculine type and historically they don't throw good racehorses. It will be difficult to breed foals that are not even more incredibly inbred than she is.
		
Click to expand...

Not very judgemental are you !


----------



## Honeylight (9 July 2019)

I'm just taking the facts. She will be difficult to find mates and she is a masculine mare....


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 July 2019)

she is so beautiful as well, really has the look at me gene,  an amazing horse to watch....


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 July 2019)

There are plenty of stallions out there and Juddmonte don't need to use their own - stud will throw their stallions at her to be the ones to say they have Enable on their books! Plus Juddmonte aren't affraid to send horses to America or elsewhere to cover their mares. They have the money, they have the power.


----------



## Chiffy (27 July 2019)

Anyone watching Enable today? Not putting more as donâ€™t want to spoil it if people have it on record!


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2019)

she was amazing  !!!!!!!!  what a finish.....frankie was almost lost for words,  that must be a first for him...


----------



## tristar (27 July 2019)

well ridden frankie, after that wide start,  and well done crystal ocean,   it was like looking at glass of milk and seeing the cream come to the top


----------



## fankino04 (27 July 2019)

She's amazing and clearly hates to lose, such a do or die attitude, I love her! Slightly off topic but what are people's thoughts on trainers having several horses in a race when some of them clearly don't have a chance and are there either to set the race up to help their stablemate or to try to make the race run in a way that would make it more difficult for the favourite?


----------



## tristar (27 July 2019)

if she was mine and in view of crystal oceans equality of performance i might put her to sea the stars, if fact he is very like her pysically in the flesh


----------



## Clodagh (27 July 2019)

She was absolutely amazing. What a horse. Bloody Coolmore's cheating got them nowhere. And Frankie didn't have to beat her to get her to do it, either!


----------



## Clodagh (27 July 2019)

fankino04 said:



			She's amazing and clearly hates to lose, such a do or die attitude, I love her! Slightly off topic but what are people's thoughts on trainers having several horses in a race when some of them clearly don't have a chance and are there either to set the race up to help their stablemate or to try to make the race run in a way that would make it more difficult for the favourite?
		
Click to expand...

I call it cheating, although I know it is legal. Hunting Horn was only there to obstruct her. I don't normally watch the flat but I gather in the Irish Derby the pacemaker won - ha to that!


----------



## Chiffy (27 July 2019)

Haha! Clodagh, I only watch the occasional flat race, just so I know the top horses. I was recording today but it started to rain here at 3pm so I had to stop gardening and therefore could watch live.
I was actually shouting at the tv, which doesnâ€™t happen often. In a bound, I had three dogs on my lap!


----------



## blodwyn1 (27 July 2019)

She was amazing! I thought frankie had gone too soon but she didn't give up. I think it was a better race than grundy/bustino and that is saying something!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (27 July 2019)

Was it just me or did she look slightly off when  she was trotting at the end?

I'd like to know what happens to all these horses Ballydoyle "sacrifice" as pacemakers at the end of their careers. I know Bullet Train who was used for Frankel went to stud but AOB seems to use them left right and centre I wonder what happens to them when  they finish racing


----------



## Clodagh (27 July 2019)

Chiffy said:



			Haha! Clodagh, I only watch the occasional flat race, just so I know the top horses. I was recording today but it started to rain here at 3pm so I had to stop gardening and therefore could watch live.
I was actually shouting at the tv, which doesnâ€™t happen often. In a bound, I had three dogs on my lap!
		
Click to expand...

My dogs get quite traumatised by Cheltenham. I dragged OH in to watch it with me, so had to be restrained although I did ride the finish, but in a more subdued way than if no one is watching. I cried, too, but am prone to that when seeing equine courage.


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2019)

ccl ... glad you said that because i thought i was seeing things, i am so fixated on checking if animals are lame or not right,  i was even checking pumbah in the lion king but he was sound!!!!   great film BTW...


----------



## molar roller (27 July 2019)

If someone turns on TV just after the finish,  he might think that she is warming-up to the race. still head up, ears and eyes alive and looks so happy.
Just nostril is open wide


----------



## {97702} (27 July 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Was it just me or did she look slightly off when  she was trotting at the end?

I'd like to know what happens to all these horses Ballydoyle "sacrifice" as pacemakers at the end of their careers. I know Bullet Train who was used for Frankel went to stud but AOB seems to use them left right and centre I wonder what happens to them when  they finish racing
		
Click to expand...

I would expect they go the way of a lot of ex-race horses at the end of their careers when they are no longer useful......


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (27 July 2019)

Levrier said:



			I would expect they go the way of a lot of ex-race horses at the end of their careers when they are no longer useful......
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately that's what I suspect as well, I've only ever seen one from there on the racehorses where are they now FB page...


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (27 July 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



			ccl ... glad you said that because i thought i was seeing things, i am so fixated on checking if animals are lame or not right,  i was even checking pumbah in the lion king but he was sound!!!!   great film BTW...
		
Click to expand...

Glad it wasnt just me either!


----------



## Errin Paddywack (27 July 2019)

Fabulous mare


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 July 2019)

I've just had the chance to watch the race and what a little fighter that mare is! She gave everything she had and then some to get her head back in front! 

As to going to Sea The Stars - she can't she is too closely related. Her paternal grandsire is Galileo who is a damside half brother to Sea The Stars - both out of Urban Sea.

I don't mind pacemakers being used but when it looks as though they were deliberately trying to stop another horse when they had nothing to gain from it doesn't look good.

A lot of Coolmore colts get sold to South Africa, India, Singapore etc to stand at stud.


----------



## blodwyn1 (28 July 2019)

How is she related to Frankel? That could inject more speed into the offspring and she would add stamina.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 July 2019)

blodwyn1 said:



			How is she related to Frankel? That could inject more speed into the offspring and she would add stamina.
		
Click to expand...

Frankel is by Galileo so he is Enable's uncle. The trouble is is European breeding is so saturated with Sadler's Wells and now his son Galileo it's hard to get away from. There are some American horses you could cross her with but you would probably end up with a Dirt horse.


----------



## blodwyn1 (28 July 2019)

Years ago the same happened with northern dancer bloodlines. Welsh cob breeders go very close in bloodlines what we call in breeding they call line breeding! I am glad if TB breeders try and avoid it.


----------



## Velcrobum (28 July 2019)

blodwyn1 said:



			Years ago the same happened with northern dancer bloodlines. Welsh cob breeders go very close in bloodlines what we call in breeding they call line breeding! I am glad if TB breeders try and avoid it.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly TB breeders are inbreeding as all they want is a good price for the offspring who's parentage is important to the buyer. Huge prices are paid in the hope it is going to be a top class winner. Northern Dancer was the sire of Sadler's Wells, Danzig, Nijinsky to name 3 off the top of my head.


----------



## tristar (29 July 2019)

EKW said:



			I've just had the chance to watch the race and what a little fighter that mare is! She gave everything she had and then some to get her head back in front! 

As to going to Sea The Stars - she can't she is too closely related. Her paternal grandsire is Galileo who is a damside half brother to Sea The Stars - both out of Urban Sea.

I don't mind pacemakers being used but when it looks as though they were deliberately trying to stop another horse when they had nothing to gain from it doesn't look good.



A lot of Coolmore colts get sold to South Africa, India, Singapore etc to stand at stud.
		
Click to expand...




well i would consider sea the stars on the basis he is the best physical match for her, and on performance.


----------



## Orangehorse (29 July 2019)

I am so glad I took the time to watch the race.  Everyone loves a champion to win but  it is nerve wrecking before the race.  What a beauty she is and before the race she looked so "professional" - I know why I am here and this is what I have to do.  Frankie was cool and rode her so well.

The greatest race?  I can't forget Grundy and Bustino, but nearly as good!


----------



## Clodagh (29 July 2019)

Has anyone seen the video of John Godsden watcihng the finish? He looksl ike he is waiting for his coffee order to be processed at Costa!


----------



## KautoStar1 (29 July 2019)

if you watch the reply from the centre of the course view (i think its on ATR), you will see, as Crystal Ocean heads her in the final furlong, she tilts her head to glance at him, ears back, as if to say not today lad, before she sticks her head out.  Thats very alpha female behaviour.  I imagine she was the boldest of foals and will be the leader of her brood mare group when the time comes.  John Gosden is always saying how she tells them how she is feeling and what she wants to do.


----------



## molar roller (29 July 2019)

Velcrobum said:



*Sadly TB breeders are inbreeding as all they want is a good price for the offspring who's parentage is important to the buyer. *Huge prices are paid in the hope it is going to be a top class winner. Northern Dancer was the sire of Sadler's Wells, Danzig, Nijinsky to name 3 off the top of my head.
		
Click to expand...

Sad but absolutely true!

I always check fasig-tipton, keeneland, arqana, tattersalls broodmare sales. When I see that online auction cataloge is ready I start to check all of papers.  That takes my weeks. Sometimes I go to auctions.

Trends for last five years;

typical north american pedigrees : IP indy line (tapit, pulpit) + fappiano line (generally ''unbridled'' and sons)+ storm cat line (tale of the cat, bluegrass cat, catrail, hennesy, harlan etc) + danzig line +blushing groom

for ex. :  https://www.pedigreequery.com/signalman6
https://www.pedigreequery.com/hard+not+to+like

typical uk/ire breed : sadlers wells / danehill / roberto / nijinsky but especially ''sadlers wells / danehill'' is so popular as a nick.

and alot of breeders in UK and IRE  try to ''3*3 Sadlers Wells inbreeding'' novadays. Even 3*2 !!!  Probably %40 of horses do not have any racing career because of soundness problems but when one of them become a big champion  buyers and breeders think  that ''yes! we find a great inbreeding!''  In fact Enable and others are a drop in the ocean. but the end of the day buyers feel a big desire to buy foals having this inbreeding.

Another problem is Sadlers Wells line (especially as a stallion line, not broodmare sire line) doesn't  work for the rest of the world. It seems British and Irish hill up/hill down natural racecourses and soft surfaces are in his favor.  If his inbreeding keeps dominate UK and IRE generations I guess that 20 years later British and Irish breeders won't see too many foreign buyers in Goffs and Tattersalls. Maybe a few buyers from Normandy...
IMO French and AU breeders / buyers are kind and wise. They use various boodlines, so 20 years later they can have a better genaration. Rich buyers always interested in magical inbreedings but race history shows that a lot champions and legendary broodmares are result of ''outcrossing''


----------



## Clodagh (22 August 2019)

Ah! I forgot to watch her race. Dammit.


----------



## Clodagh (22 August 2019)

Got it on +1. I love her. Although she is so big she still has such a feminine head.
I do hope she can win the Arc.


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 August 2019)

we had a power cut!!!!!  luckily it was back on just in time to watch on  +1,  she was amazing again,,,,,would be great if she wins the arc.  i assume that will be her last race as she is not racing here any more....frankie was more emotional than i have ever seen him..


----------



## Chiffy (23 August 2019)

I had it recorded luckily to watch yesterday evening. Trouble is you have to avoid facebook etc until you have watched!
I have really enjoyed watching her this summer, I only watch a little flat racing as I prefer NH.


----------



## Clodagh (23 August 2019)

Chiffy said:



			I had it recorded luckily to watch yesterday evening. Trouble is you have to avoid facebook etc until you have watched!
I have really enjoyed watching her this summer, I only watch a little flat racing as I prefer NH.
		
Click to expand...

Same, but today we have Stradivarius to look forward too. And Battaash. I must admit on the whole I prefer sprints to flat races over a mile, running over a mile is unecessary without any jumps!


----------



## Clodagh (6 October 2019)

So nervous! Can she do it? I don't actually enjoy watching these top horses racing, I've no idea how John Gosden always looks so self possessed.
I do hope she can. Mainly though let her come home safe and sound.


----------



## Chiffy (6 October 2019)

I am not sure if I shall watch live. To watch later means what is done is done! I agree with what you say about John Gosden but canâ€™t be a trainer without having lived through highs and lows.
Brave of them for going for a third try.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (6 October 2019)

Will she definitely retire if she wins?

I have a nasty feeling something is going to happen to her as they are doing so many features on her feels a bit like that one they followed before the grand National that year Pete something

Hopefully im wrong and she goes off for a safe retirement I'm always happy when I hear they've retired safely


----------



## splashgirl45 (6 October 2019)

i just hope the ground isnt too soft for her,  hope she wins well...


----------



## bonny (6 October 2019)

Go, Enable ! The trainer might not be showing the strain but the jockey is ....weird to see Frankie so stressed. I really hope they can do it but itâ€™s a huge ask ....


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (6 October 2019)

She has gone through soft ground before. Not quite French mud but still! 

Im not sure if she goes for one more Breeders Cup or not but either which way she won't be seem racing on hime soil or European soil again after today. 

I do hope she can claim the crown again. It has been nice having a flat horse to follow for more than 2 seasons! You see the jumpers come back year after year but the flat jobs are flash in the pans and off to stud!


----------



## Clodagh (6 October 2019)

Having just watched the first it didnâ€™t seem to be cutting up too badly except on the bend.


----------



## Chiffy (6 October 2019)

Watching with you Clodagh but may be through my fingers!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 October 2019)

Good luck to her, smashing mare.


----------



## Amymay (6 October 2019)

Theyâ€™re off!


----------



## Amymay (6 October 2019)

Thought she had it ðŸ˜±


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 October 2019)

So FabrÃ¨ shot Bambi.


----------



## splashgirl45 (6 October 2019)

the ground did for her i think......what a mare


----------



## Chiffy (6 October 2019)

Well, there you go, no fairy tale ending but still a brilliant run and presumably she finished sound. 
A brilliant career whether she stops there or not.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (6 October 2019)

Absolutely gutting! Fair play she ran a cracking race and looked to have it won but the other horse came home with a wet sail! 

No matter what it was a great race full of quality!


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 October 2019)

What a beautiful mare, will she visit Frankel I wonder ?  It was also nice to see her not get a battering in the finish.  Frankie knows her so well.  I love racing but hate seeing a beaten horse having the whip used on it.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (6 October 2019)

Sounds like they want to keep her going?


----------



## Clodagh (6 October 2019)

I hope they retire her. I thought she looked as though she wasn't loving the ground.
I think her owner is Qipco though? (Sorry if wrong, I know nothing of flat racing) and if so he may want her to run again. Only two weeks though, and that must have taken it out of her.


----------



## bonny (6 October 2019)

Clodagh said:



			I hope they retire her. I thought she looked as though she wasn't loving the ground.
I think her owner is Qipco though? (Sorry if wrong, I know nothing of flat racing) and if so he may want her to run again. Only two weeks though, and that must have taken it out of her.
		
Click to expand...

If she runs again then every chance it will be in America so sheâ€™ll have more than 2 weeks off, I think there is every chance she will go, donâ€™t see why not anyway ?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (6 October 2019)

Clodagh said:



			I hope they retire her. I thought she looked as though she wasn't loving the ground.
I think her owner is Qipco though? (Sorry if wrong, I know nothing of flat racing) and if so he may want her to run again. Only two weeks though, and that must have taken it out of her.
		
Click to expand...


I'd like to see her retired too would hate for something to happen to her I know it can being a brood mare too but dont want her to end up having a nasty end on the track


----------



## Clodagh (6 October 2019)

bonny said:



			If she runs again then every chance it will be in America so sheâ€™ll have more than 2 weeks off, I think there is every chance she will go, donâ€™t see why not anyway ?
		
Click to expand...

I heard someone say Ascot for Champions Day.


----------



## Gillykat (6 October 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			What a beautiful mare, will she visit Frankel I wonder?
		
Click to expand...

Frankel would be awesome....as would Sea The Stars or Galileo BUT.....they're all too closely related  

Galileo is her grandfather, and is the sire of Frankel and half-brother (same dam in the great Arc winner Urban Sea) of Sea The Stars.

 There's always Dubawi I suppose? Tho' I'm not really a big fan of him


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 October 2019)

Enable is actually quite inbred - her sire is by Galileo who in turn is by Sadler's Wells and her dam is by Sadler's Wells so crossing with Frankel would be far too OTT and wouldn't work. The trouble with everyone wanting to use the best there is an absolute glut of stallions and broodmares by Galileo or Sadler's Wells which leaves the option of basically going for Godolphin or American sires. I'm not sure an American sire would suit as you would end up with a dirt tracl horse.

Juddmont will already have it planned out for who she goes to in the spring.

I watched the race inbetween races at Kelso and everyone there was gutted. Absolutely gutted for the mare. She wore her heart on her sleeve every single stride of that race and has lost nothing in defeat. Yes she has beaten the horse that won on a few previous occassions but that horse is in it's element on soft ground Enable prefers it quicker so yes the ground is probably what beat her BUT you have to give it to the owner and trainer for running her on the ground she is unproven on and probably wouldn't like.

There's an old saying - a good horse will go on any ground. And to be fair to her whilst she got tired in the ground she coped with it enough to come home a superb 2nd. If you had ran and trained her om such ground for a few weeks to add in a bit of match fitness on the ground then things might have been different. But then If's and But's done win racing.

What is done is done and Andre Fabre has won an unprecidented 8th l'Arc!


----------



## Clodagh (7 October 2019)

The Telegraph columnist Charlie Brooks thinks Kingman, as he is owned by the same owner and has no Sadler's Wells blood.


----------



## Orangehorse (7 October 2019)

The jockey on the winner planned his race well.  I'm gutted for Enable, same as everyone else, but I guess that in a head to to head slog she might well have worn him down, but coming from the back at full speed she didn't have an answer in that short distance.
Honour in defeat though.


----------



## Turitea (7 October 2019)

Enable is great and I would have loved her winning a third time in Paris. However, I am equally thrilled for Waldgeist!


----------



## humblepie (7 October 2019)

I found the tv coverage annoying particularly when they kept going on about if she was being retired.  Give them all a chance to consider and then announce.


----------



## Chiffy (7 October 2019)

I always cringe humblepie, at the interviewing of John Gosden. He does well when asked inane questions moments before a race. Always so measured and sensible.


----------



## tristar (9 October 2019)

EKW said:



			Enable is actually quite inbred - her sire is by Galileo who in turn is by Sadler's Wells and her dam is by Sadler's Wells so crossing with Frankel would be far too OTT and wouldn't work. The trouble with everyone wanting to use the best there is an absolute glut of stallions and broodmares by Galileo or Sadler's Wells which leaves the option of basically going for Godolphin or American sires. I'm not sure an American sire would suit as you would end up with a dirt tracl horse.

Juddmont will already have it planned out for who she goes to in the spring.

I watched the race inbetween races at Kelso and everyone there was gutted. Absolutely gutted for the mare. She wore her heart on her sleeve every single stride of that race and has lost nothing in defeat. Yes she has beaten the horse that won on a few previous occassions but that horse is in it's element on soft ground Enable prefers it quicker so yes the ground is probably what beat her BUT you have to give it to the owner and trainer for running her on the ground she is unproven on and probably wouldn't like.

There's an old saying - a good horse will go on any ground. And to be fair to her whilst she got tired in the ground she coped with it enough to come home a superb 2nd. If you had ran and trained her om such ground for a few weeks to add in a bit of match fitness on the ground then things might have been different. But then If's and But's done win racing.

What is done is done and Andre Fabre has won an unprecidented 8th l'Arc!
		
Click to expand...

another factor is she is quite a big strong mare  so would sink into the ground more than a flimsy type


----------



## Mariposa (11 October 2019)

A friend of mine as there and said the going was like a bog!  It just blunted her turn of foot. I mean its AMAZING that she came second, I was completely gutted for her but with hindsight she did so so well. Gutted for her, gutted for Frankie and John Gosden but she's home safe and sound, that's really what matters.


----------



## Clodagh (15 October 2019)

She is staying in training! Wow! Sporting decision. May she stay sound and have another amazing year.


----------



## bonny (15 October 2019)

Clodagh said:



			She is staying in training! Wow! Sporting decision. May she stay sound and have another amazing year.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s brilliant news, hopefully she can still get her third arc !


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 October 2019)

I am actually hugely shocked by this! A colt I could understand as they can produce 100 foals a year for many years, mares can't! 

Well done to Juddmont for making such a big decision which will be such a crowd pleaser!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 October 2019)

Sorry but I'd rather she was retired safe and sound


----------



## bonny (15 October 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Sorry but I'd rather she was retired safe and sound
		
Click to expand...

Why ? Itâ€™s so rare for a flat horse to keep going and I think most of us will be just be pleased that we have another season watching her, would be amazing if she got her third arc


----------



## Clodagh (15 October 2019)

I do see where CCL is coming from, these top horses become so precious to people. She isn't over raced though, and is impeccably looked after. I think it is very good for racing, I know the experts keep saying Pinatubo will be another Frankel, but Frankel caught the imagination as he was pretty and trained by a legend who was battling ill health.
Enable makes me watch flat racing, so she is doing something right.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 October 2019)

I just think she's done enough, this was supposed to be her last season, what more has she got left to prove?

I know anything could happen as a brood mare etc but what if she gets a fatal injury on track? With the following she has built up I'd rather see her go out in one piece


----------



## Mariposa (16 October 2019)

I'm SO excited she's staying in training! What a sporting thing of the Prince to decide! I'm sure they'll be very careful with her, but I can't wait to see her back on the track!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 October 2019)

Its akin to Michael O'Leary saying that Tiger Roll wont go for another National. If he wins at Cheltenham for the 5th time he retires on the spot. 

Then he decides when the horse is back in work that he is going for the National again.


----------



## Clodagh (5 July 2020)

Not long now. Isn’t she beautiful!


----------



## bonny (5 July 2020)

She just had too much to do 😟


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (5 July 2020)

She ran well though over a trip that is likely on the short side for her these days.


----------



## Clodagh (5 July 2020)

She wasn’t ridden too hard, bring it on!


----------



## {97702} (5 July 2020)

I wasn’t surprised at all that she didn’t win - as soon as they said she was at 85% and needed the run it was clear  they’ve got longer term goals in mind for her, and this was a ‘nice to have but not important’


----------



## bonny (5 July 2020)

Squee said:



			I wasn’t surprised at all that she didn’t win - as soon as they said she was at 85% and needed the run it was clear  they’ve got longer term goals in mind for her, and this was a ‘nice to have but not important’
		
Click to expand...

That’s just how trainers talk before a first race, she looked the part but she could never have closed that gap


----------



## {97702} (5 July 2020)

bonny said:



			That’s just how trainers talk before a first race, she looked the part but she could never have closed that gap
		
Click to expand...

🙄


----------



## Clodagh (5 July 2020)

bonny said:



			That’s just how trainers talk before a first race, she looked the part but she could never have closed that gap
		
Click to expand...

Mick Fitz should know 1 end of a horse from another and he didn’t think she looked hard fit.


----------



## fankino04 (5 July 2020)

Loved the look JG gave Matt Chapman when he suggested that enable should have taken on Ghaiyyath from the beginning. If enable was trained by Aiden o Brian do we think a horse would have been put in to try and take Ghaiyyath out early? Also do we think enables best days are behind her? She still battles but is there still that turn of speed?


----------



## bonny (5 July 2020)

fankino04 said:



			Loved the look JG gave Matt Chapman when he suggested that enable should have taken on Ghaiyyath from the beginning. If enable was trained by Aiden o Brian do we think a horse would have been put in to try and take Ghaiyyath out early? Also do we think enables best days are behind her? She still battles but is there still that turn of speed?
		
Click to expand...

I guess we will have to wait and see but today’s race was all very predictable, she will probably improve but I think she would struggle to beat the winner if they met again let alone yesterday’s classic winners who both look above average. The arc is a different proposition though and it’s not impossible to imagine her winning her third. Whatever happens she is an amazing horse and we have been lucky to see her for so long.


----------



## fankino04 (5 July 2020)

bonny said:



			I guess we will have to wait and see but today’s race was all very predictable, she will probably improve but I think she would struggle to beat the winner if they met again let alone yesterday’s classic winners who both look above average. The arc is a different proposition though and it’s not impossible to imagine her winning her third. Whatever happens she is an amazing horse and we have been lucky to see her for so long.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, trying to convince the OH we need a short break in Paris in October. Was lucky enough to be at Chantilly to see her win her first arc.


----------



## Clodagh (5 July 2020)

fankino04 said:



			Loved the look JG gave Matt Chapman when he suggested that enable should have taken on Ghaiyyath from the beginning. If enable was trained by Aiden o Brian do we think a horse would have been put in to try and take Ghaiyyath out early? Also do we think enables best days are behind her? She still battles but is there still that turn of speed?
		
Click to expand...

I can't see her winning it again, but I can't tell you how much I would like her to!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (5 July 2020)

Clodagh said:



			I can't see her winning it again, but I can't tell you how much I would like her to!
		
Click to expand...

Same! There's a few nice horses to take her on with this year. I know Magical hasn't been at her best in the Arc in her previous 2 cracks at it but she is improving with age. She may finally get her revenge on Enable.

I would love to see Enable win but we shall have to wait until October for that!


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 July 2020)

loved seeing her today, hoped she would win but didnt think she would.


----------



## Clodagh (25 July 2020)

Will she run? Ground very firm and John Godsden is out inspecting.


----------



## xDundryx (25 July 2020)

Glued to the racing today winner for frankie and John Gosden with Tsar. Ground looks firm, would be lovely to see Enable back on winning form.


----------



## fankino04 (25 July 2020)

Well that was easy for her 🥰


----------



## {97702} (25 July 2020)

ENABLE!!!  What a horse ❤️ japan just didn’t have it.....


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2020)

brilliant, shame only 3 in it but she is amazing...


----------



## Clodagh (25 July 2020)

What a horse! It was nice of Coolmore to send a couple over for her to have a training gallop with 🐎


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (25 July 2020)

Call me sentimental but I'd retire her after that, I don't think she wins 3 Arcs let her bow out having just made history then parade her when the crowds are back so she can get a send off.
It would just be a horrible end if something happened to her

Were the criteria really strict to enter? You think someone would have put the odd middling horse in there, even if you couldn't beat her you could pick off the likes of Sovereign and get some decent i presume place money?


----------



## Clodagh (25 July 2020)

I want her to run in the Arc. I almost believe she can win it now.

I agree with you that surely someone would have wanted the fourth place prize money.


----------



## xDundryx (25 July 2020)

Does anyone know why there were only 3 runners? Shes just a class act and so tough, great to see!


----------



## teapot (25 July 2020)

There were four but one was pulled due to bloods. It's one of the longest Group 1 flat races in the UK distance wise, used as an Arc tester as it were, and 2020's been a weird year. Let alone ground/weather considerations.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (25 July 2020)

Well Aiden's other runner didn't go!

Smashing mare


----------



## fankino04 (25 July 2020)

Obviously it's hard to tell how good a win in was with such a small field but the fact that she won in a faster time than her last 2 victories in the race has me being cautiously optimistic for longchamps.


----------



## {97702} (25 July 2020)

Nope I'd agree with CCL, she needs to go out on a massive high - far too many variables to try her for another Arc, much as I would love her to win I'm not sure it could be guaranteed.  She is 6 now. for a flat racer that is amazing - she is such a gutsy mare, Frankie knows her so well, and John Gosden clearly also knows her inside out - why take the risk?


----------



## Clodagh (25 July 2020)

fankino04 said:



			Obviously it's hard to tell how good a win in was with such a small field but the fact that she won in a faster time than her last 2 victories in the race has me being cautiously optimistic for longchamps.
		
Click to expand...

She looked really tight and fit, didn't she? And well up for it. I love how Frankie rides her, he knows she wants to win as much as he does and there's no need to bully.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (25 July 2020)

I would LOVE to see her go for another Arc. I really would! But Serpentine could maybe be the ace up O'Briens sleeve. I know the Derby was an utterly bizarre race but the horse won well and in a good time. I think if he got away with doing to same again he may not be caught in the Arc. Though the Arc is more of the mares domain these days, more female winners recently than male.

What Enable did today was fantastic! I do applaud the owners for keeping her in as a 6yo. Many don't make it to 5yo on the track before being punted off to the breeding shed. So many Thanks Khalid Abdullah for giving the people their heroin for another year!

As for lack of runners - I am surprised there weren't more there to pick off the place money but if you have a decent horse with a chance of winning a nice race at some point in the next 3 weeks why bottom the horse out chasing a superstar? Owners are in it for the wins not the prize money.


----------



## Dreamer2020 (25 July 2020)

Enable was brilliant today  I loved watching her ... other half was giggling whilst i was shouting encouragement at the tv. She gives me the same feeling watching her race as Frankel did. I love how Frankie calls her "his favourite girl".


----------



## Clodagh (25 July 2020)

Dreamer2020 said:



			Enable was brilliant today  I loved watching her ... other half was giggling whilst i was shouting encouragement at the tv. She gives me the same feeling watching her race as Frankel did. I love how Frankie calls her "his favourite girl".
		
Click to expand...

I always ride the finish! Luckily the dogs are used to it now.


----------



## lar (25 July 2020)

I just wanted to say something about Frankie and how much I admire his horsemanship. It's something I've noted before and it's not when he's riding the big race winners. It's when he is on the losers. It happened in the Moet and Chandon race today. He was on the favourite.  He asked it to go. There was clearly nothing there. Within a few lengths he realised there was nothing there and eased it right right back so he finished plumb last but probably preserved the horse for a better performance in future.


----------



## {97702} (5 September 2020)

1-14 for the September Stakes 😃

And a beautiful race, well done Frankie ❤️


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (5 September 2020)

I've got a feeling she will be back again 

I hope they do retire her so nothing awful happens to her but I see them wanting to go again


----------



## Parrotperson (5 September 2020)

I would imagine she'll retire to breeding lovely foals.


----------



## {97702} (5 September 2020)

I thought they’d already said today was her last race in the UK? Just the Arc left then she retires


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 September 2020)

she has such a regal look,  hope all goes well in the arc and she can retire sound, would be a big bonus if she won as well..


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (6 September 2020)

I know she didn't beat a lot but she didn't need to. The whole idea was to go for essentially a racecourse gallop and that was achieved. 

The Arc will be an interesting race. I would love to see Enable bow out with a win in the Arc but Love is looking to be the one to beat. Fillies, especially young fillies, do very well in the race.


----------



## Clodagh (3 October 2020)

Well it’s tomorrow. Heavy ground and Love not going.
I heard something about the other Coolmore horses possibly not running due to contaminated food? What’s all that about?
Can’t wait for tomorrow. Stradivarius too. ❤️


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 October 2020)

Stradivarius has my money. Can't wait. We went 15 years ago when Hurricane Run won.


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 October 2020)

a feed company who the o'briens use has had some feed contaminated,  there is a trainer over here who also has not run their horses today, horses are to be tested according to itv racing


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (3 October 2020)

Gain Racehorse Mix and Cubes are contaminated with a prohibited substance. Both Aiden & Joseph tested their batches and it is contaminated. Both have blood and urine tested their horses that were on that feed too and the results should be in tonight. They tested the samples in their own lab as well as sending some direct to France Galop for testing so hopefully the results will be in before racing tomorrow. The horses were taken off the feed immediately on Thursday evening and swopped onto Red Mills. The substance takes 36-42 hours to clear the system. It is used in America for fattening up beef stock. Gain have really screwed up and I suspect there will be major consequences if horses can't run because of this.

On a different note - I do hope Enable comes home in front. The ground might play to Stradivarious's tune though by making even more of an emphasis on stamina.


----------



## Chiffy (3 October 2020)

What terrible news about the food.
My fingers are crossed for Enable but Stradivarius would be good if it’s not Enable’s day!


----------



## Equibrit (3 October 2020)

Gain is part of Glanbia, who are a multinational "nutrition" company. https://www.glanbianutritionals.com/en/what-we-do/categories/animal-nutrition
I think anybody who uses it should be testing their horses; https://www.facebook.com/GAINequinenutrition/

They tout "muscle building" as a desirable property of their feed, but only detail the MAIN ingredients.;
https://www.gainequinenutrition.com...GEN-Product-Sheet-Racehorse-Mix-1-page-FA.pdf


----------



## Clodagh (3 October 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			a feed company who the o'briens use has had some feed contaminated,  there is a trainer over here who also has not run their horses today, horses are to be tested according to itv racing
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I eventually found it on Racing Post but couldn't copy it over on my phone. (see how too, anyway).
They find out tonight if they are clear.


----------



## teapot (3 October 2020)

Gosden thinks she'll get beaten because of the ground...


----------



## bonny (3 October 2020)

teapot said:



			Gosden thinks she'll get beaten because of the ground...
		
Click to expand...

He wouldn’t be sending her if he thought she didn’t have a decent chance. It would be amazing if she does it and I really really hope she does.


----------



## {97702} (3 October 2020)

Well since Ballydoyle’s entries won’t be running I’d hope it will be a rather farcical walkover for her....


----------



## bonny (3 October 2020)

Levrier said:



			Well since Ballydoyle’s entries won’t be running I’d hope it will be a rather farcical walkover for her....
		
Click to expand...

Don’t any of the others count ?


----------



## teapot (3 October 2020)

bonny said:



			He wouldn’t be sending her if he thought she didn’t have a decent chance. It would be amazing if she does it and I really really hope she does.
		
Click to expand...

That's before it rained. 

https://www.racingpost.com/news/pre...nable-will-be-beaten-due-to-the-ground/453124


----------



## {97702} (3 October 2020)

teapot said:



			That's before it rained.

https://www.racingpost.com/news/pre...nable-will-be-beaten-due-to-the-ground/453124

Click to expand...

Hmmmph - I’d withdraw her if I were him 😀 Oh well, I hope she isn’t second again, that would be too cruel


----------



## tristar (3 October 2020)

sounds like a right mess


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (4 October 2020)

All of O'Brians horses are out - Aiden, Joseph & Donnacha's because the urine samples they sent to France came back positive for the prohibited substance. Whilst in theory it should be well out of their system come race time they are doing the right thing by not chancing it.

France must have a virtually 0 level of acceptance in anything as the blood samples tested clear and the urine and blood tests done at Ballydoyle had bare minimal traces that would be allowed anywhere else in the world. Same with France's testing for metabolites in humans ...

Heads are going to roll at Gain. I know Coolmore can afford it but they have just lost 76k for supplementing Serpentine for the Arc this week. Along with now having no runners in the race at all, and the supporting races with good prize money. I'm not sure how the company is going to survive this now because there will be lawyers involved and lots of compensation being sought. 

Roger Varian pulled 7 runners yesterday, a lot of other yards pulled their horses as well for fesr of testing positive post race when it really isn't their fault. It just shows that trainers wont risk the integrity of racing by knowingly running horses that have been fed those products.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (4 October 2020)

Its frustrating the Coolmore horses are ruled out as its one of the seasons biggest races so I wanted to see all the top horses in one race and see who's best of the best. Its a bit like Formula one having 2 of the better teams not racing. 

Why couldn't he have been allowed to run them given it is the feed company at fault. Obviously if he knowingly gave them feed that contained it then it's a different story but he fed them it believing it was safe would the substance make that much difference? 
The feed company have come out and said its their fault so why cant they run?

Feels a bit of a substandard Arc now dare I say, i was looking forward to seeing Love Obviously she came out because of the ground but now we've lost 4 others.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (4 October 2020)

There is a known prohibited substance having gone through the horses system
 If they ran and still tested positive afterwards the horse would be disqualified from the race. Although there would be no further repurcusions to owner, trainer etc the horse would lose all it's prize money and its finishing position in the race and then you have the paperwork to deal with swopping about the prize money etc from one to the other yada yada. 

Plus given that it has already been known to have been in the horses systems it wouldn't look good for racing to knowinging run horses that have been affected. That is why a lot of trainers that feed Gain pulled their horses so it doesn't look bad for the sport or themselves.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (4 October 2020)

Ah OK thanks EKW that makes sense just a shame a lot of the depth and competitiveness is lost from the race. 

I think Stradivarious wins who for some reason I just can't warm to

I hope Enable gets round safely would be awful for something to happen to her. Do we think she definitely retires regardless of result or do they go to the well again?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (4 October 2020)

Enable finshes today regardless. I do think they will hold to that. There were ifs and maybes last year but not this year.


----------



## fankino04 (4 October 2020)

Really liking Kevin Blake on ITV this afternoon, can we swap him for chappers going forward...


----------



## Clodagh (4 October 2020)

I’m so nervous!


----------



## fankino04 (4 October 2020)

Clodagh said:



			I’m so nervous!
		
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## Clodagh (4 October 2020)

I love the grey, he’s so pretty. 😍


----------



## Equibrit (4 October 2020)

This is what Zilpaterol does to horses;
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0737080608000609

If it did have any anabolic effect on horses (maybe in lower doses) it would have taken place already, BEFORE the race, and the horses who ate it would possibly have (or be seen to have) an advantage.


----------



## Clodagh (4 October 2020)

Dammit.


----------



## bonny (4 October 2020)

What a mess


----------



## Nicnac (4 October 2020)

Curiouser and curiouser.  Hope Sottsass keeps the win.  Such shitty news about Gain - the comp claims could push them under unless they have tip top insurance.

Great to see Enable finishing well


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (4 October 2020)

Im surprised they didn't send stradivarius on and set the pace and use his stamina to outstay them


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 October 2020)

She found that too heavy. Shame for but the conditions were against her. Not a great race overall I thought.


----------



## Clodagh (4 October 2020)

Nicnac said:



			Curiouser and curiouser.  Hope Sottsass keeps the win.  Such shitty news about Gain - the comp claims could push them under unless they have tip top insurance.

Great to see Enable finishing well
		
Click to expand...

I had to take the dogs for a walk to get over it so went straight after the finish. What happened? Stewards Enquiry?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 October 2020)

All kept positions.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (4 October 2020)

Surely they aren't thinking of making her go again?

"We'll see how she is when she gets back and talk to John [Gosden] and Prince Khalid and make a plan. There will be no decisions [on retirement] at this stage."


----------



## {97702} (4 October 2020)

The only surprise for me was that Stradivarius ran quite so poorly too, I don’t know why they bothered running Enable on that ground? They knew she’d hate it


----------



## Nicnac (4 October 2020)

Clodagh said:



			I had to take the dogs for a walk to get over it so went straight after the finish. What happened? Stewards Enquiry?
		
Click to expand...

 Yes on, I think, four horses.  Took ages for results to change from provisional to confirmed but all stood.


----------



## Brummyrat (5 October 2020)

Just came on to add my four penneth worth and say yes its disappointing but not surprising given the rain they've had, but having never been his greatest fan I loved the way Frankie looked after Enable in the last furlong, some jocks would've been a lot more aggressive with her.  If Stradivarius couldn't pick up on that ground then it must've been heavy because he's an absolute machine and does have the gears.  Id love to see her again but I think its time for the easy life for her now.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (5 October 2020)

Please don't run her again and let her retire it would be awful if something happened to her.
Let her parade if crowds are allowed back but time for retirement. The way they are talking suggests they're going again even though this was supposed to be her last race.


----------



## bonny (5 October 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Please don't run her again and let her retire it would be awful if something happened to her.
Let her parade if crowds are allowed back but time for retirement. The way they are talking suggests they're going again even though this was supposed to be her last race.
		
Click to expand...

She’s entered at Ascot


----------



## Mynstrel (5 October 2020)

Nooooooooo. I can't go through that again! I wanted her to win but wanted her to finish safe more, surely she's earned her retirement now.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (5 October 2020)

Hasn't she done enough? What more do they want her to prove? I thought the whole point of this season was to try the 3rd Arc, she failed but won a King George along the way surely enough is enough?

What if something happens to her at Ascot or even on the gallops prepping for it


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (8 October 2020)

Hope this doesn't happen. Id be far too sentimental to own racehorses but hasn't she done enough? What more does she need to prove. The old saying once too many times to the well springs to mind. What if she loses here? I thought the target was the Arc. They tried she failed surely its time to let her bow out. Every day in training is a potential risk I know foaling isn't risk free but what if she breaks down on the gallops or the track?

She probably doesn't care if she goes out with a win or not

https://www.racingpost.com/news/lat...with-fillies-mares-under-consideration/453912


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 October 2020)

The great mare has officially been retired! Woo!


----------



## scotlass (12 October 2020)

Happy retirement Enable.  Fantasetic race horse and fantastic mare.   Looking forward to seeing a future offspring with her and Kingman.


----------



## Clodagh (12 October 2020)

I’m so pleased for her. What a mare.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (12 October 2020)

I am sure she will enjoy her retirement from racing.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 October 2020)

Im glad they didn't do one last run, too much could go wrong 

Wishing her a safe and happy foaling career


----------

